Ask HN: What are good alternatives to Spotify? Gapless playback is awful - sverige
======
tedmiston
Did you have trouble with it on mobile or desktop? Spotify's gapless playback
is solid for me on desktop, but spotty on mobile due to cell data. If it's a
regular playlist I try to go offline instead.

~~~
sverige
All on an iPhone 6 running iOS 9.3.5. There's a toggle to turn it off but it
doesn't work. I get gapless playback on everything - playlists, albums, etc. I
generally only run it offline. Drives me nuts since most of the music I listen
to has distinct beginnings and endings, and skrillexing them together ruins
it.

~~~
tedmiston
Oh, I think I misinterpreted this as "something about Spotify's gapless
playback implementation sucks" where you really meant you don't want gapless
playback at all? What is it you're looking for?

~~~
sverige
Something that plays recordings back the way they were originally recorded.
With gaps between tracks. Like vinyl, tapes, CDs, and Spotify (before gapless
playback).

------
gusmd
I use Google Play Music and really like it. Both on the desktop (web version)
and on my Android phone. If "premium", can make playlists offline, etc.
Selection seems comparable to Spotify.

Drawback is, IMO, that the "top charts" take a little bit longer to catch-up
to current fashion than Spotify's.

~~~
sverige
I left Android because I use it mostly while driving by plugging from the
headphone jack to the input on the radio. This prompts Android to turn the
volume down to a level that is too low even with the radio volume cranked. If
Android would stop doing that, I'd ditch my iPhone in a heartbeat.

